# Woo Hoo!!! We finally have a finished HD UI



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So I guess since the last update everything is now shown in the HDUI? At least the ones I checked. Or has it been this way for awhile? And if it has then


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't know. I have only had my Bolt for the better part of a week now! I used to have a Roamio so I was elated to see nothing but HD deliciousness!


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

My Roamio and bolt got updated today. Bolt is all HD and Roamio still looks like crap. Too funny.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes this update added more HD menus to the Bolts but not the Roamios or the Premieres.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Actually.... on the Bolt the 'Video Resolution' screen under 'Audio & Video Settings' still appears to be old, at least to my eyes.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

It's odd they don't update the mini UI to match their host. It isn't like these screens or fonts are unable to be rendered on roamios or Minis. Seems a needless complexity on the part of TiVo. 

Having put a new hard drive in my bolt I can tell you the hardware feels like a Lego and not in a good way. The Roamio feels much more like a premium product. It does not surprise me so many folks updated hard drives have failed. There is so little room for airflow and heat dissipation.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Has anyone tried rerunning Guided Setup? Wonder if that's been updated too, or if it's still using the old style menus?

What's weird about this is that after 6 1/2 years, and 3 hardware revisions, the HDUI is finally done but from what we've seen the Mavrik will actually have a completely different UI. So the Bolt might actually be the first and last TiVo to use this UI.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Its not all done, click on Showcases, there the Black Tivo man and the old UI. I kinda like that better!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

NJ Webel said:


> Actually.... on the Bolt the 'Video Resolution' screen under 'Audio & Video Settings' still appears to be old, at least to my eyes.


It's the HDUI on my Bolts. The preview window is still there and the screen matches the other setting screens in the HDUI.

EDIT: Darnit!! I see what you mean. I was looking at the first screen. But the screen with the actual resolution settings is still the SDUI....Crap!!! 

Oh Well!! I was excited when I started this thread. I thought the HDUI was actually complete. I should have known better..So it's been how many years now and the HDUI is still not finished?


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

The TiVo HD or Series 3 was released in 2005? Its amazing.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

hooper said:


> The TiVo HD or Series 3 was released in 2005? Its amazing.


The original Series 3 was released the fall of 2006 and the TiVo HD I believe the next spring/summer.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

hooper said:


> The TiVo HD or Series 3 was released in 2005? Its amazing.


The Premiere was the first unit with the HDUI and it was released in March 2010.


----------

